# SNOW in NC!!!!!! (pic heavy)



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Don't get it too much around here. Usually just ice, but a system came through late last night that dropped around 10 inches of the cold, white stuff. So had to get some pics since this is the first snow for all of my pups except for Sky (this was old hat for her). Hope you enjoy!

*side-note* Good lord the snow was like speed for the dogs!!!!! They were going freaking crazy!!! Had to break up two tussles because they all got so amped up! No one was injured, but play time was very monitored today!

Oh, and pay no mind to just how dirty the vinyl is!  My power washer broke down before I could get to it in the fall. Looks even worse with all that white snow! Geez!!!

Athena chasing Cleveland.









Duke chasing Athena chasing Cleveland. Love the snow shooting up.









Athena and Smudge ganging up on Duke.









Athena just tackled my son, Sebastian.









Cleveland and Athena.

















My old girl, Sky and Athena.









Duke, Sky and Athena.









If you notice Cleveland's eyes (middle dog), he's keeping an eye on Athena making sure she doesn't come at him. LOL!









Cleveland jumping for a snowball.









Athena

















Sky, LOVE this picture!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Athena is gorgeous. Looks ike they had a blast, mine get the zoomies int eh snow as well , fun to watch 
wish we had some of that snow up here im more then tired of this cold rain :S


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

GREAT pictures!!! I'm almost jealous!!! lol


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> Athena is gorgeous. Looks ike they had a blast, mine get the zoomies int eh snow as well , fun to watch
> wish we had some of that snow up here im more then tired of this cold rain :S


Thanks! Athena is really starting to get a really nice shape! And I swear, all the dogs acted like they were on crack!



LadyRampage said:


> GREAT pictures!!! I'm almost jealous!!! lol


Thank you much!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the pictures they are awesome... but your right snow is like speed for the dogs they love it...LMAO...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwwww Clevland is just way to cute, he looks like an Akita/St. Bernard mix, I love his face, and Sky and DUke, I wanna quish their faces, nice rounded pack ya got there, and Athena is just gorgeous, tahnks for sharing


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

They look like they had fun... My dogs are on crack in the snow too... It's like the instant you open the door they are on zoomie time... Lol... Good pics


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks like they enjoyed themselves  Great pics!!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Athena is gorgeous. I remember when she was just a pup!! All of your dogs look like they had a severe case of the zoomies in the snow. My prescription? More snow!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

dude it totally snow here yesterday, it was just light drizzle but still last time it snowed was 89 lol, i was like what the heck is that ash coming from the sky for  :hammer:


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> awwwww Clevland is just way to cute, he looks like an Akita/St. Bernard mix, I love his face, and Sky and DUke, I wanna quish their faces, nice rounded pack ya got there, and Athena is just gorgeous, tahnks for sharing


We have no idea, but we've always thought he has at least the St. Bernard in him, but we've wondered about Akita as well. Either way, he is one stubborn dog!



SARGEnNIKITA said:


> They look like they had fun... My dogs are on crack in the snow too... It's like the instant you open the door they are on zoomie time... Lol... Good pics


Yep, sure did. Athena went out on the porch and saw the snow and was like, "I am NOT going out in that cold stuff!" That all changed of course as everyone else went crazy.



Sadie said:


> Looks like they enjoyed themselves  Great pics!!


Thanks!



k8nkane said:


> Athena is gorgeous. I remember when she was just a pup!! All of your dogs look like they had a severe case of the zoomies in the snow. My prescription? More snow!


Thank you! I'm pretty proud of her. She's really turning into a looker.



Aireal said:


> dude it totally snow here yesterday, it was just light drizzle but still last time it snowed was 89 lol, i was like what the heck is that ash coming from the sky for  :hammer:


Yeah, supposed to be in the 60's by this weekend. It already warmed up some today and melted a lot of it. Made a mess! But, the temps are supposed to drop to around 17F tonight so there will be a lot of black ice out.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Athena


OMG she is gorgeous love LOVE this pic, freakin beautiful!!!!


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

Omgosh I can't believe how big Athena has gotten! She's beautiful! Looks like they really enjoyed the snow, I wish I could deebo run in the snow right now, but he would get lost lol there's like a twelve foot pile up in my backyard... I hate snow! Glad to see some of the pups get to enjoy it!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Aireal said:


> OMG she is gorgeous love LOVE this pic, freakin beautiful!!!!





DeeboLove said:


> Omgosh I can't believe how big Athena has gotten! She's beautiful! Looks like they really enjoyed the snow, I wish I could deebo run in the snow right now, but he would get lost lol there's like a twelve foot pile up in my backyard... I hate snow! Glad to see some of the pups get to enjoy it!


Thanks to both of you! I may be biased but I think she's a looker myself. Hard to believe she's a week shy if 8 months already! She's supposedly from the Gotti line(haven't seen her ped yet), but whatever she is, I think she's gonna be a fine example for Bullies.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well in the face shot I can see the St. Bernard but int he one pic of him from the back he looks like an Akita, hahah I bet he is totally squishable and stubborn is a good word for it  I do heart Athena, she is a gorgeous girl


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> Well in the face shot I can see the St. Bernard but int he one pic of him from the back he looks like an Akita, hahah I bet he is totally squishable and stubborn is a good word for it  I do heart Athena, she is a gorgeous girl


Cleveland is a really sweet dog, but yes, stubborn as hell!!! And I think Athena is gorgeous as well, thanks!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

looks like they really had a great time in the snow


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Czar said:


> looks like they really had a great time in the snow


That they did, and now the snow is just about gone. So now we have a muddy mess!  This is why I don't miss the winters of NE Ohio!!!


----------



## Joleigh (Oct 1, 2010)

How much snow did you guys get? I envy you looks like you didnt get as much haha


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

LoL, awesome pics! My husband & I drove through the middle of the storm from visiting fam in Kentucky late Sat night in the N. GA mountains.

Crazy scary but got through fine & the snow was beautiful


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks like they had a blast lol. The beginning of winter is always the best, its towards the middle they dont wanna go outside anymore lol. Makes me wish we got snow here.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Joleigh said:


> How much snow did you guys get? I envy you looks like you didnt get as much haha


We got 10 inches. That's a lot for us here in NC. It was gone a few days later. Temps the last two days were in the 60's!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

man,I was in the Nam in the late,like 87 when they had A snowstorm by their standards.
it was wicked fun,actually a few good stories from back then.hmmmm


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Great pics, Ryan!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Great pics, Ryan!


Thanks, Lauren!


----------

